# Yes!



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

I got it! I finally got a picture of his teeethhhhhh ❤


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well done !! Thats great !! Thats really cute too


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you 😂 my mom says he looks like an albino bat though


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Haha he looks like a cute albino bat😂


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

😂😂 he says thaaanks


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I have one Holly somewhere where she's mid yawn and apparently looks scary😂 I think she still looks cute😂 Nice shot of the bat teeth though


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Lol I'd love to see that, and thanks. I just spammed my camera and hoped for a good one


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

With hedgehogs thats always the best way to do it !!
The photo is on her instagram, for whatever reason I cant add it onto here.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Lol ok, what's her in Instagram?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly_hedgehog_2018
Its a fair way down almost half way


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Brooke Lancelot said:


> I got it! I finally got a picture of his teeethhhhhh ❤


Ahahaha beautiful !! What a handsome smile &#128516;


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Little vanilla bat boy!!😉


----------

